#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Johanniskraut absetzen >

## Trolli

Hallo, 
ich nehme seit 2 Jahren Johanniskraut (1350 mg) und möchte versuchen die jetzt abzuseten. Soviel ich weis sollte man diese langsam ausschleichen. Aber was heißt langsam ausschleichen? Über was für ein Zeitraum und welche mg jeweils herab setzen.  
LG
Trolli

----------


## sei

1350mg. ist eine ganz schöne Menge.
Ich kann dir natürlich keinen qualifizieren Rat geben, würde aber jeweils alle ein bis zwei Wochen um 100mg. runter gehen, je nachdem wie du es verträgst.

----------


## bärbel

So etwas würde ich mit einem Arzt besprechen, denn es geht ja a) um einen relativ langen Zeitraum und b) um eine recht hohe Dosierung. Aberr auf keinen Fall würde ich von heute auf morgen mit der Einnahme aufhören.

----------


## clara

Ich habe gute 3 jahre johanniskraut genommen in schlechten Zeiten bis 1500mg, hatte einbrüche wenn ich akut damit  aufgehört habe . habe es dann immer weiter genommen aber  immer weniger. nun im  4. jahr bin ich in der lage sie nur noch bei bedarf mal zu nehmen wenn ich meine schrägen tage habe und dann 5-6 tage hintereinander.

----------


## johannis

Hallo,
wie lange bleibt Johanniskraut denn im Körper? Der Doc hatte mir  Amineurin / Amitryptilin verschrieben, ich habe aber per Selbstmedikation erstmal auf Johanniskraut gesetzt (ca. 500mg). JK ist ok, bringt ein bisschen was, aber bei weitem nicht genug, v.a. die Schlafstörungen hat es nicht beseitigt. Ich würde nun gerne auf das Amitryptilin umsteigen und Johanniskraut vermindert bekanntermaßen dessen Aufnahme. Nur: wie lange? 
Danke für euer Know-how.
J.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Johannis,
Johanniskraut scheint die Wirkung des Amitryptilin zu beeinträchtigen, so lange man es zusammen einnimmt. Aus den Studien ist da nichts Genaues rauszulesen, sie sind auch noch ziemlich neu. Also die beiden zusammen einzunehmen, würde dir nichts bringen. Nimm das Amitryptilin so ein, wie es dir der Arzt verordnet hat, dann wirst du weitersehen. Und besprich bitte immer alles vorher mit ihm.

----------

